# Purebred or mix?!



## Max's Mommy (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello!

I bought myself a puppy for my birthday last month and am now the proud owner of the best dog ever! 

When I got Max he was a 3 1/2 week old orphan. I know, I know. His mother died when the pups were a week old though and the lady who owned them just couldn't bottle feed and take care of all 8 babies. I fed him with a milk replacer and eventually weaned him off of that an on to Puppy Chow. He has grown into a happy, healthy little guy. We went to his first vet appointment last month and he weighed in at 10lbs, 11oz. Everything went great except the vet mentioned to me that she thought he might possibly be mixed with some kind of terrier? She admitted that she wasn't positive though. I thought that being GSD people, y'all would know best. I was would really appreciate any opinions. Thanks so much! :]


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Max's Mommy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I bought myself a puppy for my birthday last month and am now the proud owner of the best dog ever!
> 
> When I got Max he was a 3 1/2 week old orphan. I know, I know. His mother died when the pups were a week old though and the lady who owned them just couldn't bottle feed and take care of all 8 babies. I fed him with a milk replacer and eventually weaned him off of that an on to Puppy Chow. He has grown into a happy, healthy little guy. We went to his first vet appointment last month and he weighed in at 10lbs, 11oz. Everything went great except the vet mentioned to me that she thought he might possibly be mixed with some kind of terrier? She admitted that she wasn't positive though. I thought that being GSD people, y'all would know best. I was would really appreciate any opinions. Thanks so much! :]


From the pics provided he looks to be a sable gsd..I don't see terrier in him..Well done for helping out the owner by taking Max.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like a sable to me too. Post more photos in a few weeks and let's have another look at him.

He's cute!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats on your new baby! He's adorable! You are awesome for bottle feeding him. 

I just wanted you to know that Puppy Chow is a very low quality kibble and you might want to look into switching him over to a better quality kibble. Compare the ingredients of both kibbles below, which one sounds healthier and better?

*Purina Puppy Chow for Large Breed Puppy* 
*Ingredients*
Whole grain corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, soybean meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), barley, dried beet pulp, animal digest, dicalcium phosphate, fish oil, calcium carbonate, dried yeast, salt, potassium chloride, choline chloride, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, DL-Methionine, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, Vitamin B-12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, Vitamin D-3 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite. Q-4035

*Wellness Large Breed Puppy*
*Ingredients*
Deboned Chicken, Whitefish, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Peas, Ground Barley, Ground Brown Rice, Salmon Meal, Tomato Pomace, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Chicken Flavor, Tomatoes, Ground Flaxseed, Salmon Oil, Carrots, Apples, Spinach, Sweet Potatoes, Blueberries, Salt, Vitamins [Vitamin E Supplement, Beta-Carotene, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Biotin, Folic Acid], Minerals [Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate], Choline Chloride, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Mixed Tocopherols added to preserve freshness, Taurine, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Rosemary Extract, Green Tea Extract.

I just used Wellness as an example, it is a higher quality kibble but you can find others that are cheaper. I used Wellness with great results.

When you feed a higher quality kibble, you feed less because they are not full of fillers like corn. Your puppy will poop less, have a nicer coat, shed less and be healthier overall.


----------



## Max's Mommy (Oct 11, 2013)

Piper'sgrl said:


> From the pics provided he looks to be a sable gsd..I don't see terrier in him..Well done for helping out the owner by taking Max.


Thank you! I was a bit nervous to take him because I've never actually had a dog of my own before and I had zero experience with one so young on top of that. I'm so glad I did it, though. He's my world. :]

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Mommy (Oct 11, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> Looks like a sable to me too. Post more photos in a few weeks and let's have another look at him.
> 
> He's cute!


Thank you! I certainly will. Can't wait for his ears to come up! Haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Mommy (Oct 11, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> Congrats on your new baby! He's adorable! You are awesome for bottle feeding him.
> 
> I just wanted you to know that Puppy Chow is a very low quality kibble and you might want to look into switching him over to a better quality kibble. Compare the ingredients of both kibbles below, which one sounds healthier and better?
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right! I've actually been thinking about starting him on a BARF diet. It takes some work but everyone I have talked to about it says its really the way to go. What do you think? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Max's Mommy said:


> You are absolutely right! I've actually been thinking about starting him on a BARF diet. It takes some work but everyone I have talked to about it says its really the way to go. What do you think?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think it is a great idea!


----------

